# inode exhausted



## xwwu (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear All:

How to deal with the problem of inode exhausting?
I can't post any message from my FreeBSD unit. This forum always answer me not suport for php posting:

POST to /newreply.php not supported.

Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

The only way to deal with it is to backup the data and newfs the partitions using more inodes.


----------



## xwwu (Apr 1, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The only way to deal with it is to backup the data and newfs the partitions using more inodes.



Thanks! solved already.


----------

